# كيفيه تعلم متابعة خريطه الصحيات او الحريق او الدكتات



## د.محبس (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم احبتي
عندي موضوع من زمان يشغلني واحبب ان اعرفه واتجاوزه
المشكله انه كيفيه تعلم متابعة خريطه الصحيات او الحريق او الدكتات لخريطة موقع عمل في قيد الانشاء
مسقطها افقي....مثلا كل الامور الحسابية موجودة---اي ان الموضوع ليس حساب حسابات الصحى للبرفسور زناتي او ابو عمو او غيرها --الموضوع في كيفية فهم المخططات وتعقبها من طابق الى طابق...
فاملي ان اجد المساعدة من الاخوة الكرم في وضع مخطط مثلا للدكتات او غيرها من الاعمال المذكورة بالترتيب المفيد....دمتم لنا 

املا في نفع الامة والذات 
والحمد لله رب العاملين
​


----------



## mechanic power (15 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
مفتاح اي مخطط هو جدول الرموز و الاختصارات 
بالنسبة للصحي : 


 ستجد مخطط لكل طابق موضح عليه الحمامات و فرش كل منها
 ولكل حمام تفصيلة محدد عليها فرش الحمام أي الاجهزة الصحية 
 و تفصيلة لشبكة التغذية بالماء البارد وللماء الحار
 و تفصيلة لشبكة الصرف الصحي 
 ستجد رايزر دياجرام مبين عليه قوائم الصرف وانابيب 
 التهوية و التوصيلات الفرعية التي تصب فيها 


 و كل انبوب ستجد قطره الداخلي مسجل بجواره و ميوله ان كان خط صرف 


 وستجد موضحا على المخطط مصافي صرف الحمامات و نقاط النظافة و قياس كل منها


يوجد ايضا مخطط تفاصيل مبين عليه قطاعات توضح كيفية تركيب الأجهزة والأدوات الصحية و يجب دراسته جيدا 


يوجد مخططان غاية في الأهمية هما :
1- مخطط الصرف العام بالموقع وهو يوضح خطوط الصرف الرئيسية و غرف التفتيش الملحقة به ، التي يتم صرف مخلفات المبني او المباني عليه و يجب ان يراعي بكل دقة مناسيب الغرف و مناسيب خطوط الصرف من كل مبني 
و قد يكون هناك خطان للصرف : خط صرف المخلفات الغليظة و خط لصرف المخلفات الناتجة عن احواض الغسيل و المطر و تنظيف ارضيات الحمامات، و تستغل في الري ، بينما تصرف الأولي إما بالتلاقي مع خط صرف البلدية أو بعمل خزان خاص بحجم استيعاب كاف و له اصول 

2- مخطط صرف المطر لأسطح المباني و يلاحظ ان اطول مسافة بين نقطة التصريف و مساحات تدحرج المطر لاتزيد عن 12.5 متر و تكون الأسطح مائلة بحيث تلتقي عند نقطة التصريف و هي الأدني منسوبا بانسبة للسطح و هذه مهمة مهندس المدني


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 أبريل 2011)

:77:منور ياحمادة


----------



## د.محبس (16 أبريل 2011)

تسلم وتشكر يا برفسور مهندس صبري 
وانت من الناس التي نادرا ما تجتمع قوة اخلاقة وعلمه وكرمه


----------



## عماد الحسينى عيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندش


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أبريل 2011)

مخططات اعمال الاطفاء
و تشمل :
إذا كان المشروع مغطي بشبكة اطفاء برشاشات الماء التلقائية العمل :
كل طابق يكون له مخطط توزيع الرشاشات موضح عليه :

نقطة تلقي الماء من عمود التغذية الرئيسي
صمام التحكم في التدفق المغذي لشبكة الطابق
المسافات البينية بين صفوف مواسير توزيع الماء 
المسافات البينية بين صفوف الرشاشات
قياسات اقطار المواسير لماسورة التغذية الرئيسية و تلك المتفرعة منها
نقاط تغذية صناديق خراطيم الاطفاء و أقطار التغذية و هي بين 1.5 انش و 2 إنش و أماكن تواجد هذه الصناديق
نقاط توزيع الطفايات الخفيفة ( 4.كجم/ 6 كجم) القابلة للحمل ، أو تلك المحمولة على عجل ( 10 كج فأكبر ) سواء كانت معبأة بالبودرة المتعددة الاستخدام أو ثاني اكسيد الكربون او معبأة بالماء المضغوط


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أبريل 2011)

سنكمل فيما بعد فقير مما د انقطع النت وكثير مما كتبت فقد


----------



## د.محبس (17 أبريل 2011)

تعبناك معانا وشكرا للمعلومات الثمينة جدا جدا


----------



## Ali Munaf (18 أبريل 2011)

very usefule info thanjs


----------



## جسر الأمل (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم...الشكر الجزيل للمهندس صبري سعيد...وارجو وضع مخططات تبين الشرح ويوضع عليها الاشارات والنقاط المذكورة..لتكون الفائدة أكبر...

جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك فيك وزادك علما ونورا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 أبريل 2011)

توجد مخططات سبق ان وضعها الزملاء لمشروعات كبيرة مميزة 
و انا للأسف امكانياتي محدودة في استخدام الحاسب فمعذرة


----------



## ميساء القباني (18 أبريل 2011)

ما بعرف اذا لسا موجود خير بالناس في هذا الزمان 
انا خريجة جديدة وما عندي خبرة بس حابة انو يصير 
اللي بدو يساعدني لله بس يقول ويجاوب على أسئلتي


----------



## moha.saeed11 (21 مايو 2011)

استاذى الفاضل
استمتعنا بالموضوع نرجو اكمال الشرح بالنسبه للتكييف ( شبكه الماء والدكتات )

ان امكن اين نجد كتب سيادتك بمصر لنستفيد من العلم والانسانيه فى مساعده الزملاء

وافر التقدير لسيادتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر كرمكم وحبكم و اتمني لكم التوفيق و الكتاب قيد الاعداد للنشر باذنه تعالي و كثير من نصوصه ستجدوها في الملتقي و اي اسئلة اجاوبها هنا اجعل منها انطلاقة لاعادة صياغة فصل او جزء من الفصل حيث اني اريد ان ترثوا عني شيئا يستحق الاقتناء و كلما قرأت منه لا تشبع من الفائدة و الله المستعان


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مايو 2011)

أعمال التكييف 
لا بد من وجود قائمةLEGEND مختصرات تفيد ب معني كل رمز او كلمة 
و النصيحة لكل المصممين و الرسامين ان يقتبس مختصراته مما ورد في مرجع:
 اشري فاندامنتالزASHRAE FUNDAMENTALS ( الأساسيات)حتي لا يحير زملائه المشرفين او المنفذين فهذه ابجديات العمل الذي احسنت تصميمه و هو يحمل اسمك و يحمل بين طياته مايجعل قارئه يدعو لك او العكس فاكسب الأولي و لا تكتسب الثانية
في احدي اللوحات و جدت الرموز التالية و قد اوردت مقابل كل منها المعني المقصود و لكن هذه الرموز اجتهادات المصمم و ليست مرجعية :

NK =NECK SIZE OT THE PLENUM BOX
 CR - 1= SUPPLY AIR GRILL MODEL No1 OF A CAPACITY 435 CFM
و المقصود من هذه الكلمات الموجودة على المخطط اننا بصدد التعامل مع منفذ امداد بالهواء ( جريل ) جاهز بصندوق امداده و الصندوق له رقبة ذات قطر محدد مناسب للدكت المرن الواصل بين الدكت الرئيسي و صندوق التغذية علما بأن الصندوق و المنفذ يأتيان قطعة واحدة جاهزة للتركيب
اما اذا كان المذكور هو ابعاد الجريل ومعدل التدفق فان الابعاد تكون قياسات الصندوق هي رقبة الجريل و هي نفسها قياساتقياسات صندوق تغذية الجريل
و سنكمل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 مايو 2011)

داخل مستطيل على بدن الدكت مكتوب قياسين ليس بينهما علامة الضرب الحسابيىة منها رقم بالقدم ومنها رقم بالانش وهذ يدل على طول قطعة الدكت (12 قدم و 6 بوصة )، مصحوبا برقم القطعة (56 ) مثلا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (22 مايو 2011)

استاذى 
اشكر سيادتك على تواضعك وتفضلك بالرد
ننتظر ظهور الكتاب لنتعلم منه العلم الصادق واسال عن مكان نشر الكتب السابقه

كل مشاركات سيادتك فى المنتدى اطلع عليها واسجلها فى ملاحظات

ان امكن شرح اى مشروع للتكييف المركزى من اين وكيف نبدا دراسه الرسم التنفيذى وحتى نصل لتركيبه بالموقع
شكرا للتفضل بالرد وافر التقدير لسيادتكم


----------



## حسين صقر (24 مايو 2011)

ربيا يعطيك الصحة يا بشمهندس صبرى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هذا واجب على 
بالنسبة للكتاب جاري اعداده للنشر 
و كتابي السابق تناول اعمال الصيانة لأجهزة التبريد و التكييف و سيتم نشره بعون الله بعد اعادة ثوضيبه
و قد قمت بنشره من قبل و عهدت لنقابة المهندسين الفرعية بطنطا بالغربية - مصر - ان توزعه عام 1992 م و آدي وش الضيف و حمدت الله انها كانت مائة نسخة فقط 
و لو اعرف عدد من يطلبوا هذه الكتب لبادرت بالطباعة على قدر الحاجزين 
وفقكم الله


----------



## moha.saeed11 (24 مايو 2011)

استاذى الفاضل
استمتعنا بالموضوع نرجو اكمال الشرح بالنسبه للتكييف ( شبكه الماء والدكتات )

ان امكن اين نجد كتب سيادتك بمصر لنستفيد من العلم والانسانيه فى مساعده الزملاء

وافر التقدير لسيادتك



[مهندس صبري سعيد;2197328]السلام عليكم 
اشكر كرمكم وحبكم و اتمني لكم التوفيق و الكتاب قيد الاعداد للنشر باذنه تعالي و كثير من نصوصه ستجدوها في الملتقي و اي اسئلة اجاوبها هنا اجعل منها انطلاقة لاعادة صياغة فصل او جزء من الفصل حيث اني اريد ان ترثوا عني شيئا يستحق الاقتناء و كلما قرأت منه لا تشبع من الفائدة و الله 

ننتظر بفارغ الصبر ظهور الكتب للنور

وننتظر ان كان وقت سيادتك يسمح بالاجابه على الجزء الاخر للسؤال

شكرا لسعه الصدر و مساعده الزملاء بالعلم الصادق النابع من سخصكم الكريم


----------



## matar.hvac (25 مايو 2011)

مساء الخير يامهندسين شكراااا لكم على الأطروحااات


----------



## سلامه أحمد (8 يونيو 2011)

لابد من معرفة أولاً وقبل كل شيئ المناور الموجودة بالمبني لتحديد اتجاه سير مجاري الصاج ومواسير التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحي واعمال التهوية وعن طريق تلك المناور(riser) يمكنك التوزيع ومعرفة الدخول لكل طابق ومحابس الخدمة والقطع لكل دور


----------



## mohamed alhmad (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووور و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

و فى انتظار الرسومات و اليكم جزيل الشكر


----------

